# Anfängerfrage - String einlesen und mit Inhalt vom Array vergleichen



## gumpili (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo an alle,
ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Java. Aber ich hoffe Ihr helft mir trotzdem!
ALso ich soll einen eingegebenen String in einer Variablen speichern.(BufferedReader...) Und diese Variable dann mit einem Array auf Gleichheit prüfen.


Bitte helft mir ich komme da nicht weiter!

Tschüß Andrea


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. Oktober 2005)

Und wo genau kommst du nicht weiter? Was hast du denn schon an Quellcode? Und was funktioniert daran nicht?


----------



## gumpili (1. Oktober 2005)

ich muss nur den auszug schreiben.
es soll ja nicht einmal funktionieren. deswegen finde ich es ja auch so schwer. weil wenn ich ein programm schreiben soll und es nicht mal testen kann! blöd! naja.
also ich soll einfach ein array mit 6 strings füllen und dann eben diese eingelesene variable damit vergleichen.

public class Vergleich{

	String [] wort =  new String [6];

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Vergleich v = new Vergleich();


		v.wort[0] = "Fluffi";
		v.wort[1] = "Hasso";
		v.wort[2] = "Rex";
		usw

tja und jetzt?


----------



## Tsa (2. Oktober 2005)

also ich würde es anders machen:

```
import java.io.*;
public static void main(String[]args) throws IOException
{
String[] wort={"Fluffi", "Hasso", "Rex"}; //hier die restlichen wörter noch einfügen
BufferedReader stdin=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
String data=stdin.readLine();
for(int index=0; index<wort.length; index++)
{
   if(wort[index]==data)
   {
      System.out.println("Der Input entspricht " +  wort[index]);
   }
   else
      System.out.println("Der Input entspricht nicht "+wort[index]);
}
}
```

So habs nich getestet,aber müsste funktionieren... Weiß aber nicht was du da mit vergleich machen wolltest :| Kenne dieses Objekt auch nicht...


----------



## gumpili (2. Oktober 2005)

Danke. Wenn ich etwa den Weg habe klappt das auch!
So komme ich weiter!

Tschüß gumpili


----------



## egli (8. Dezember 2009)

@Tsa, deine Version funktioniert nicht. du kannst Strings nicht mit "==" vergleichen. dazu musst du mit equals arbeiten. also z.B:

if(string1.equals(String2[index]){

}


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

dass ist so zwar sicher richtig, sollte sich nach über 4 Jahren  aber wohl erledigt haben, oder  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## FrankBooth (8. Dezember 2009)

rofl, hihi, lol
So nun sind es 10 Zeichen


----------



## egli (8. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich bei google suche "array mit string vergleichen java" ist diese seite das erste Resultat. denke schon das es sich erledigt hat, aber andere leute, die dasselbe problem haben, gelangen weiterhin auf diese Seite und versuchen es mit "==".

darum ist es gar nicht so abwegig, nach über 4 jahren das ganze zu korrigieren! (meine meinung)


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ok, zugegeben ... so gesehen hast Du vlt. Recht!

Allerdings häufen sich hier die Fälle, dass per Gast-Zugang 4, 5 oder 6 Jahre alte Threads hoch geholt werden, nur um dann meist eher unnütze Bemerkungen zu machen ... :-(

Ich wollte auch nur pauschal darauf hinweisen, dass Du tunlichst keine Reaktion der Betroffenen mehr erhoffen musst 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## egli (8. Dezember 2009)

eine reaktion erwarte ich auch nicht 

wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen. aber jetzt close das lieber ma, sonst wirds noch n sammelthread 

und dies war ja eig. keine unnütze bemerkung von mir (zumindest am anfang nicht) 



grüsse aus der schweiz


----------

